# B B C .iplayer Time Limit



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry if you know this already.

BBC iPlayer gives you 7 days to finish watching a programme once you've started - i.e. you get 30 days to watch a programme but, once you have clicked 'go', the countdown begins and you get 7 days before the download self-destructs. With me so far?

Well I just tried an experiment and the neat thing, as it turns out, is that if you re-set your computer's clock to the day - or _days_ before - the countdown resets and you get those days back: iPlayer gets its info from the system.

Thought you'd like to know that in case there's something you've downloaded and really want to see, but which will go phutt tomorrow.

But once again, apologies if this is old news!

Time. Funny stuff...

..........

Edit: blasted forum software :taz: all my capitals have gone from the subject title - and I thought I'd be ok if I put full stops in. MODS!!!!!! Please fix if poss!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Re the title you need to use spaces infront of a letter to capatilise it. you can also use a . in front of an initial letter to keep it lower case


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

pg tips said:


> Re the title you need to use spaces.


Uhuh. Pleeeesy weeesy....

Thanks, Paul - I'l try to be good and remember that in future  You're a gent.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice trick, ta for that. I've got a nifty piece of software (a simple .exe file) which allows you to download from iPlayer and keep forever - if anyone wants a copy, PM me and I'll email it over...


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

blackandgolduk said:


> Nice trick, ta for that. I've got a nifty piece of software (a simple .exe file) which allows you to download from iPlayer and keep forever - if anyone wants a copy, PM me and I'll email it over...


Nice. Now if only there was such a trick for the Mac.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

on another note, if anyone know how to watch the iplayer from another counry without using a proxy plz pm me any details


----------

